# Old member, new pics. Me at 251lbs (18 stone)



## paul0101 (Sep 8, 2005)

Been a while since i've been on the site so thought i'd re-introduce myself with couple pics and old ones just to show my gains etc as i feel i've had some good ones. Last time i posted on here was a couple years ago and i was around 15ish stone, i'm now 18 stone just come down from 18 1/2. Been lifting for coming up to 4 years started of at 12 stone  , I'm 6'1 tall. Any way here's a quick pic will post some old ones to show my progress.


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

nice size mate

your strick with diet routine ect ???

any pics of you when you first started


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome back...


----------



## paul0101 (Sep 8, 2005)

Found an old pic dint realize i had, the difference seems pretty hilarious now- judge for yourselves the one on the left was taking september '05 and the one on the right december '08 .


----------



## paul0101 (Sep 8, 2005)

Comparison pics.


----------



## paul0101 (Sep 8, 2005)

And another.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hard to see mate as the two picture angles are different, you look pretty big in both though however.

What are your plans for this year? size, strength, cutting, powerlifting?

SD


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking beastly mate, is that a tiger on your arm i cant quite make it out?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

put some good size on there pal


----------



## MattBoorman (Mar 7, 2008)

nice size mate! lookin like a right beast


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Great progress Paul... Looking huge mate. Keep up the hard work:thumbup1:


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

You can defently see the difference mate, some good gains there bud! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

amazing gains mate! just shows you what dedication can get, you going to cut anytime soon or continue bulking?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

good gains mate

the difference in the last two pics is vast

well done


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

nice 1 mate


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

looking good mate, how big are you plannong on getting


----------

